# First time doing a room like this...



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

I've never had to paint over purple ceilings..purple trim..greens walls and green baseboard! If it wasn't a side job we probably would've sprayed a quick coat of primer on the whole room! Would've saved a lot of time. Ceiling was taking about an hour before I could recoat. 

Ceilings was 3 coats(some cheap ceiling paint they bought) 

First two coats on ceiling I brushed the flat paint over the crown molding to help the white semi gloss cover easier later

The walls was cheap ovation stuff they got. Covered in two coats surprisingly. I was worried but in the end it was perfect.

Baseboard covered perfectly in two coats as well.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

After


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Tint your primer a light gray. Slap it on then your finish coat. Real painters would attack this with brush and roller all day long.

Paint can take a whole lot more than 4 hours to dry, read the recoat time and adjust our day accordingly.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

JakeTheAnchor said:


> Ceilings was 3 coats(some cheap ceiling paint they bought) .


It might be customary in other parts of the nation to have the customer buy the paint, but in my opinion I think that's always a bad option. It leads to the customer trying to squeeze every penny out the project and sacrificing quality for price. 

What that means, is that you'll end up burning more man hours applying junk paint to the walls/ceiling or whatever else they bought the low-end paint for, and now your costs go up (and not just $ per hour either). 

I don't know your situation or what not, but I'd recommend picking a couple of products you work with, that you like and spec those out to the customer. It'll save you a lot of headaches, time, and you'll know what to expect out of the paint instead of trouble shooting some unknown brand/unfamiliar brand. 

Anyway, that's what I do (spec out the paint) and it seems to work out a lot better for me that way. And I always spec out two coats of paint + labor, unless I'm spraying, even if I know I can probably get away with 1 coat..just to be safe. 


On another note:

*Great job! Looks awesome!*


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm surprised that no one has called you on doing side jobs. That is typically frowned upon by many Paint Talk members who compete with painters who pick up side jobs without a contractor's license. Although, I think you can do a job for under $500.00 in California without a license.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

CApainter said:


> I'm surprised that no one has called you on doing side jobs. That is typically frowned upon by many Paint Talk members who compete with painters who pick up side jobs without a contractor's license. Although, I think you can do a job for under $500.00 in California without a license.


Yes under $500. I do work for a painting company but this week was slow and I've had people asking me to do side jobs two hours away from where my job covers. My boss is fully aware. I've had a couple one bedroom jobs and in the new few months a couple cabinet jobs. 

As for the comment about letting the customer get the paint, my company primarily uses Acryshield for our interiors and we get it for $26 a gallon, but she already purchased this paint from a local store. She missed out. My boss allows me to use our discount too. 

Why did I volunteer this week off? Because I'd love for the men who are supporting a family to be the ones to work. If I decided not to..they would be sitting at home doing absolutely nothing. 

Also, if this was a job at work, we would probably come in and spray a quick light coat of primer. 

All in all..the room was done within 8 hours including dry time. Much longer than I like but all I could do


Thanks wood!


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

cdpainting said:


> Tint your primer a light gray. Slap it on then your finish coat. Real painters would attack this with brush and roller all day long.
> 
> Paint can take a whole lot more than 4 hours to dry, read the recoat time and adjust our day accordingly.



What do you mean a real painter? 

The walls covered fine in two coats so didn't need primed. The ceiling was the only thing that took three coats. Dark purple to white


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I understand the whole "side job" thing. I used to do quite a few when I was working for a painting contractor. And like you, most of the contractor's encouraged us to do them when it was slow. And it was often slow during the winter months.

But one thing I never did as a side jobber, was to advertise it. I know there are a lot of legitimate painting contractors struggling to compete with unlicensed painters and illegal help in the Bay Area. I try to stay cognitive of the efforts it takes to run a legitimate business.

I used to laugh and shake my head when painter friends of mine would show me business cards and sophisticated contract documents they'd have their girlfriend, or spouse make up on the home PC. As if they were real entrepreneurs; and all with no contractors license. 

So at the end of the day, the painting trade allows for anyone to be in business; regardless of training or legitimacy. It really is a fun trade to be in! LOL!


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

CApainter said:


> I understand the whole "side job" thing. I used to do quite a few when I was working for a painting contractor. And like you, most of the contractor's encouraged us to do them when it was slow. And it was often slow during the winter months.
> 
> But one thing I never did as a side jobber, was to advertise it. I know there are a lot of legitimate painting contractors struggling to compete with unlicensed painters and illegal help in the Bay Area. I try to stay cognitive of the efforts it takes to run a legitimate business.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah. I'm also a wedding photographer and my fiancé is a lawyer so I get free help with my contracts for that. 

All my side jobs are word of mouth starting with family paint jobs in the Modesto area. But I am working on getting my C33


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

JakeTheAnchor said:


> Haha yeah. I'm also a wedding photographer and my fiancé is a lawyer so I get free help with my contracts for that.
> 
> All my side jobs are word of mouth starting with family paint jobs in the Modesto area. But I am working on getting my C33


Back in the early 90's, I spent a lot of time in the Tracy and Stockton area painting KB, Warmington, and other home builder's developments. It get's hot out there!

These days, I'm nearer to the cooler Bay climate.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

CApainter said:


> JakeTheAnchor said:
> 
> 
> > Haha yeah. I'm also a wedding photographer and my fiancé is a lawyer so I get free help with my contracts for that.
> ...


Nice! I'm actually from San Luis Obispo. Moved up here with fiancé for law school. I'm currently in Dublin working out of Napa and serving all north bay. It's a drive! Boss makes it worth my while though, luckily


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

JakeTheAnchor said:


> Nice! I'm actually from San Luis Obispo. Moved up here with fiancé for law school. I'm currently in Dublin working out of Napa and serving all north bay. It's a drive! Boss makes it worth my while though, luckily


Check out the Sattui winery for an excellent deli. It is part of the touristy spots in Napa, but good non the less. My wife and I recently took the Napa Wine Train for a scenic tour. Napa is a Very nice and affluent area, aside from the typical mini barrios located in just about every location in the US.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

CApainter said:


> JakeTheAnchor said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I'm actually from San Luis Obispo. Moved up here with fiancé for law school. I'm currently in Dublin working out of Napa and serving all north bay. It's a drive! Boss makes it worth my while though, luckily
> ...


I'll check it out some time! So many wineries up there. Last year we worked at Coppola winery. Was awesome. My boss asked to take a photo with him and he laughed and said $10,000. He was serious LOL


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I was all about side jobs when I worked for my previous employer. I would work evenings and weekends for years. It eventually let me be able to start my company and not have to scrounge around for work. Yes it's frowned upon but it's life and we all need to make a dollar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

TrueColors said:


> I was all about side jobs when I worked for my previous employer. I would work evenings and weekends for years. It eventually let me be able to start my company and not have to scrounge around for work. Yes it's frowned upon but it's life and we all need to make a dollar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that's exactly right bro! I understand new contractors need work...but if i've got people directly coming to me knowing I do sidework that's awesome. I think people should respect someone willing to work so much. Currently, im working 45-56 hours a week + side jobs when they come up. Got a wedding to pay for!! Also stressing about having enough for first month rent/deposit for my girl and i's new place. She's currently in Law school and won't have financial aid yet. #workingForABetterFuture


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

No matter how people spin it, side jobbing is wrong. It puts homeowners at risk, the worker at risk, and it enables low bids while creating criminal activity in the way of fraudulent income.

It really should be kept hushed.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Some jobs are to small for me to make money so I don't mind if some body working for me picks up those jobs. I will fire somebody if they are soliciting work from one of my customers or on the job site. As long as side jobs don't interfere with my schedule for them I don't mind. Do not brag or talk about side jobs.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

First rule of side jobs,
don't talk about side jobs.


----------

